# Vented Battery Boxes



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I was wondering if the battery boxes on my 5er need to be individually vented. There is a vent hole in the storage area, but no hoses from the battery boxes going to that vent hole. Any ideas?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Our battery boxes are vented where the top meets bottom, like this:


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have not looked at your model but if the compartment is vented then in general you should be fine but you also have a point that the individual battery boxes should be vented out of the compartment directly.

Do you have sealed boxes with a vent connection on top? If you do then just pipe them to the compartment vent. If the boxes are not sealed then piping will not help too much.

How big is the compartment vent? Does it have cross ventilation, vent in bottom and top of compartment?


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

The battery boxes look like the one shown by 7heaven with a vent hole on the top. The compartment is sealed with a single 1.5" - 2.0" vent hole.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It would not help to pipe the boxes you have to the outside unless you had a powered vent fan. Since your boxes are not sealed I would look at adding a second vent hole to allow cross ventilation and maybe even a small computer fan that runs anytime the trailer is plugged in. You do not want a build up of hydrogen gas in the battery compartment.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You're fine, no need for hoses. Normal 5er vents are like you have. Boxes are fine, I don't have mine in any boxes. Vent at the front of the camper provides venting in the battery area.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank You for the advice Camper Andy and Y-Guy. Maybe I'll add a cross ventilation hole, just to be safe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

denali_3 said:


> Thank You for the advice Camper Andy and Y-Guy. Maybe I'll add a cross ventilation hole, just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure its somewhere that water can find its way in.


----------

